# Mumbai, India?



## deadwarrior666

any support group from mumbai, India? any one from mumbai here?


----------



## Skitzoid

I am from Mumbai... Andheri


----------



## heroin

I'm from Bombay, not Mumbai.

South Bombay to be more specific.

Marine Lines to be even more specific.

Don't know of any support groups.


----------



## anxiousnervous

I once bought a suite from a haberdasher who owned a business called BOMBAY TOWN in Okinawa, Japan.


----------



## heroin

anxiousnervous said:


> I once bought a suite from a haberdasher who owned a business called BOMBAY TOWN in Okinawa, Japan.


Close enough. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Skitzoid

Are you guys on yahoo?
I am skitzoidme @ yahoo....


----------



## heroin

Skitzoid said:


> Are you guys on yahoo?
> I am skitzoidme @ yahoo....


offersjob !-at-! yahoo dot com

I'm usually only online on weekends though. And much of the time I use Skype, since I need it for work and all.


----------



## Skitzoid

Hope to meet you guys someday for a drink or two...

I stay in Andheri, Lokhandwala...

I also come to Nariman Point a couple of days in a week in the morning by my bicycle...
And I have been to Panvel by cycle a couple of times 2 months back...


----------



## deadwarrior666

heroin said:


> I'm from Bombay, not Mumbai.
> 
> South Bombay to be more specific.
> 
> Marine Lines to be even more specific.
> 
> Don't know of any support groups.


hahaha I know "mumbai" sucks and "Bombay" is so better. I am from New-Bombay 

Lets meet up for booze someday?


----------



## heroin

deadwarrior666 said:


> hahaha I know "mumbai" sucks and "Bombay" is so better. I am from New-Bombay
> 
> Lets meet up for booze someday?


Sure man. Whenever you're ready.


----------



## heroin

uhmm doh said:


> Have any of you met up yet??


No, not yet. I don't have any problem with meeting people from the forum, just as long as I don't have to travel too far.


----------



## deadwarrior666

heroin said:


> No, not yet. I don't have any problem with meeting people from the forum, just as long as I don't have to travel too far.


sure then lets meetup at town?


----------



## deadwarrior666

uhmm doh said:


> yea sure, i'm all for it! i'll sure be a lil anxious, but what the heck..


offcourse even i will be anxious but hey.. its SA guys meetup afterall 

I guess town best for all. I am free on fridays what about you guys?


----------



## deadwarrior666

uhmm doh said:


> I'm fine with any day really. I don't even mind Sunday (which is later today, considering it's past midnight!)


Lets see what others have to say. I hope others are free on friday cause I got job to do I have off only on friday. So lets meet up this friday?


----------



## heroin

Can't make it on Friday. Have to work. I only really have Sunday morning/afternoon free. I work Saturdays too.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Im from Delhi, deos that count?


----------



## heroin

uhmm doh said:


> hey heroin, wanna meet up? today afternoon! for a quick coffee or something? we can plan something with the rest of the Bombayites sometime later.


Replied to pm.



HardRock said:


> Im from Delhi, deos that count?


Your location says Bangkok. But sure, if you can arrange a flight over to Bombay, why not?


----------



## deadwarrior666

uhmm doh said:


> Yup, fine with me...
> 
> heroin? Skitzoid? What about you?


heroin can't make it and skitzoid is out of town. lets both of us meet up this friday if you are free. what you think?


----------



## deadwarrior666

uhmm doh said:


> hey heroin, wanna meet up? today afternoon! for a quick coffee or something? we can plan something with the rest of the Bombayites sometime later.


Rest of the Bombayites? I don't think there is anybody else out here other than you, me and heroin.


----------



## cinnamon girl

So did u guys finally met-up or what??


----------



## heroin

cinnamon girl said:


> So did u guys finally met-up or what??


Aye, we did. I met *uhmm doh* a couple weeks ago. He was great company. He met deadwarrior a couple days before he met me too. deadwarrior only has Fridays off and I only have Sundays off, so we haven't been able to meet yet.

I'd be game for more meet-ups. Not like I have anything better to do on Sundays.


----------



## cinnamon girl

Okay, cool.
Did it turn out to be a typical guys-night-out or did you guys actually had a serious discussion, exchanged notes and shoot ideas around about sa?


----------



## heroin

cinnamon girl said:


> Okay, cool.
> Did it turn out to be a typical guys-night-out or did you guys actually had a serious discussion, exchanged notes and shoot ideas around about sa?


I met him during the day and in a coffee shop so there was no drunken revelry involved. Had like a 2-3 hour long chat about SA, how it affects life, what we're doing to overcome it, etc. Very SA-centric conversation.


----------



## cinnamon girl

Good to hear


----------



## cinnamon girl

I guess they are right when they say that_* misery loves company*_


----------



## Skitzoid

If you guys are planning anything near or around andheri, do keep me in loop.
I prefer we meet up over a glass of beer, if you do drink i.e.


----------



## uhmm doh

Skitzoid said:


> If you guys are planning anything near or around andheri, do keep me in loop.
> I prefer we meet up over a glass of beer, if you do drink i.e.


Okay let's decide something for this Friday? Can you suggest a place near Andheri? I'm pretty sure deadwarrior and I are in.


----------



## deadwarrior666

@skitzoid. 
Lets meet up this friday at andheri. I have dont know any places at andheri so its up to you to suggest some place.

@cinnamon girl
you can join us if you don't mind & you are okay with it.


----------



## cinnamon girl

@ deadwarrior
No, thanks...I'll pass.


----------



## deadwarrior666

Okay fine, so I guess this friday its 3 of us. Me, skitzoid and ummm doh


----------



## cinnamon girl

You got it!


----------



## deadwarrior666

uhmm doh said:


> heroin, what about you? can you make it friday after work??
> 
> @deadwarrior: i like that avatar pic!


Thanks bro  by the way I sent you a sms and didnt recieve reply. Is your cell working?


----------



## heroin

Can't make it Friday. But hope you have a great time!


----------



## deadwarrior666

the friday thing got canceled skitzoid was busy. I hope all of us meet someday would be fun ^_^


----------



## deadwarrior666

By the way any of you on facebook?


----------



## Skitzoid

Hey Dhaval (DW666), I had to decline all the meetings as I had been pretty busy as first I was traveling and then a friend visiting Mumbai after a long time.

I sent you an sms (from my new mobile no., you can replace the old one) last night about any possible next meeting.

Keep me in loop if you guys plan anything around Andheri / Goregaon. There are a few good bar in Goregaon west near station, if you like to meet over a glass of beer or something.

Cheers.


----------



## deadwarrior666

Hey skitzoid and umdoh. Lets plan another meetup when you guys free ^_^


----------



## Timothy Glaze

Hey you guys. I'm from the Kandivali area. Count me in for whenever you guys are meeting up!


----------



## abhinav21

*hey people*

Am from Mumbai, Andheri area. I am now in the UK for studies. It would be gr8 if you guys could share your chat ids so that we could hav a convo some time...and v can probably meet too...i plan to come back next yr

Just pm me and ill do the same..


----------



## Omnipotent Taco

Just bumping the thread to say a hello to my fellow Mumbaikars. What's it with insanely fast paced cities and the increasing numbers of socially handicapped Matrioshka dolls?

Good to know that there are folks in these parts hailing from Bombaiyya. Almost everybody around me has a question mark on their faces when I talk about SA.


----------



## Ashley1990

Mumbai is a wonderful city..though their have been disturbances by terrorists..but its a great city..i wish to see mumbsi someday....n specially hotel Taj


----------



## rajannoel

*Hi..*

Can I join in too..when are you guys planning to meet next?



Ashley1990 said:


> Mumbai is a wonderful city..though their have been disturbances by terrorists..but its a great city..i wish to see mumbsi someday....n specially hotel Taj


----------



## Floccus Doda

Hello! I'm from Mumbai too, and I don't think there are any SA support groups here. But good to know there are people from Mumbai here. I hope we could start a support group or something. Or at least meet-up and help each other out.


----------



## pratikprakash

hey ,anywhere in mumbai will do for me as i stay in suburbs and my college is in town so please very soon lemme knw if der is anyone who wanna meetup anywhere in mumbai will do


----------



## pratikprakash

hey guys please count me in if you are meeting anyplace in mumbai


----------



## Neo1234

I'm also in Mumbai..


----------



## Miss Snowflake

*Support Group in Mumbai*

Hi Guys,

I am also in Mumbai and joined this SAS forum only because I found this thread. I am really interested to join a support group. Has this gone ahead?


----------



## Zack

Come on, it's _Bombay_. English imperialism isn't anything to be ashamed of. BTW, I was friends with someone from Mumbai - nice person. Good at tennis. Liked The Simpsons. Terrible dress sense.


----------



## eon

*Support groups in Mumbai*

Hi guys, I am from Mumbai. Are there any support groups in Mumbai as of now? I am really in joining one. I'm taking a swing here. seems like this thread has been inactive for a long time.


----------



## supercars

Just private message me and also post here.

I can meet someone in South Mumbai.


----------



## FinallyThere

I am a new member from Mumbai. Would like to meet up if it is possible...


----------



## sanks

Hey guys, I want to know how to figure out if I need help, or if I really do have SA or is it just that i'm introverted.
Anyone got any ideas?
Also, I Would like to meet some people over the weekend. Anyone up for it?


----------



## nihal026

Hi everyone, i think i have SA, what should i do about it?


----------



## adernaline

*hi*



deadwarrior666 said:


> any support group from mumbai, India? any one from mumbai here?


i want to also meet and discuss about soical anxiety if i could get any help from u guys i stay in mumbai too


----------



## cgar

Keen on meeting. Stay in Powai, Bombay.
SA is really punching holes in my efforts. Let's pow wow guys. Any time any place.


----------



## payalll

hiee..im from mumbai..


----------

